# What are your favorite pieces of Religious music?



## Jordan Workman

What are your favorite pieces of Religious/ Sacred Music? Name some of your favorite pieces of Religious/ Sacred music.


----------



## Pugg

Jordan Workman said:


> What are your favorite pieces of Religious/ Sacred Music? Name some of your favorite pieces of Religious/ Sacred music.


Another tread, come one

http://www.talkclassical.com/35917-sacred-music-what-have.html


----------



## tdc

Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Brahms: Requiem
Mozart: Requiem


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> Bach: St. Matthew Passion
> Brahms: Requiem
> Mozart: Requiem


This is sticking to one work per composer. Otherwise all the Bach I'd list would break this thread.


----------



## DavidA

Handel Messiah

Combines spiritual meditation with some really great music.


----------



## Ariasexta

There are too many composers I have not yet listened to, the list is only from what I have listened to so far. Conducters names are given behind the work titles or the composers if titles are from the same album.

+Lamentations of Jeremiah by Palestrina(Bruno Turner) and Di Lasso (Philipp Herreweghe)
+BWV 33 and 60(Harnoncourt and Leonhardt), 82(Philipp Herreweghe), motet Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied(Ph. Herreweghe), Missa 232, 235(Raphael Pichon) I only have 13-14 discs of Bachs cantatas.

+Hail! bright Cecilia! & Welcome to All the Pleasures by Henry Purcell (Trevor Pinnock)
+Paratum Cor Meum and Invenerunt Me by Heinrich Schutz,(Roland Wilson)
+Ach strafe mich nicht&Daran ist erschienen die liebe Gottes by Johann Rosenmuller, (Arno Paduch)
+Omnia quae fecit Deus, by Vincenzo Albrici(Jan Katzschke)
+Motets Super Flumina Babylonis（Olivier Schnebeeli), Nisi Dominus(Martin Gester） by Marc Charpentier.

+Aus der tiefe rufe ich, by Johann Philipp Fortsch (Roland Wilson)
+O Vulnera Doloris(Consortium Carissimi)& Domine Deus(Flavio Colusso), by Giacomo Carissimi
+Psalms of David, by Claude Lejeune(Michel Laplenie)
+Ave Regina(1614, Ferrera version）& Bone Iesu Verbum Patris by Alessandro Grandi (Rene Jacobs)
+Usquequo Domine by Henri Desmarest(William Christie)
+Ich hatte viel berkummernisse by Georg Telemann( Hermann Max)
+Requiem by Lodovico Viadana(Romano Vittori)
+Membra Iesu by Buxtehude(Rene Jacobs)


----------



## chesapeake bay

Mozart's Mass in C minor and Micheal Haydn's Requiem


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I could go on and on, but here's a "Top 20", limiting myself to one work per composer (Bach and Handel would take up all the space otherwise). Not in any particular order, although those in the top half are particular favourites:

Handel: _Messiah_
Bach: _St Matthew Passion_
Tallis: _Spem in alium_
Monteverdi: _Vespro della beata Vergine_
Fauré: _Requiem_
Britten: _War Requiem_
Mozart: _Requiem_
Beethoven: _Missa solemnis_
Haydn: _Missa in angustiis_ (The "Nelson" Mass)
Penderecki: _St Luke Passion_
Palestrina: _Missa Papæ Marcelli_
Rossini: _Stabat Mater_
Machaut: _Messe de Nostre Dame_
Charpentier: _Te Deum_
Pérotin: _Beata viscera_
Janácek: _Glagolitic Mass_
Messiaen: _La Nativité du Seigneur_
Josquin: _Missa "Pange lingua"_
Mendelssohn: _Elijah_
Anon: _Messe de Tournai_


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Not a fan of religious music but I really like Bach's B minor mass. I can't listen to the whole thing in one sitting, though.


----------



## joen_cph

For the post-Baroque repertoire, 12 personal favourites might be:

- Mozart: Requiem
- Haydn: Nelson Mass
- Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
- Liszt: Christus
- Verdi: Requiem
- Verdi etc.: Mass for Rossini
- Rachmaninov: Vespers op.37
- Faure: Requiem
- Stravinsky: Psalm Symphony 
- Schnittke: Concerto for Choir
- Penderecki: Te Deum
- Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa


----------



## worov




----------



## SixFootScowl

Handel's Messiah
Beethoven's Missa Solemnis
Mendelssohn's Elijah
Haydn's Creation


----------



## JosefinaHW

Florestan said:


> Handel's Messiah
> Beethoven's Missa Solemnis
> Mendelssohn's Elijah
> Haydn's Creation


Thrilled that someone else said Haydn's _The Creation_! *Has anyone seen a live performance of this?*


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> Thrilled that someone else said Haydn's _The Creation_! *Has anyone seen a live performance of this?*


I saw the creation in college back in the 1980s and hardly remember it. I have seen all the rest but Missa Solemnis, and that comes next year.

I have both Elijah and Creation on CD sung in English.


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Florestan: Where is it going to be performed next year?


----------



## SixFootScowl

JosefinaHW said:


> :Florestan: Where is it going to be performed next year?


The excellent-sound-quality venue, Hill Auditorium, on the campus of the University of Michigan.

I think it is only subscriptions now and general tickets go on sale August 15 IIRC.
http://ums.org/performance/beethovens-missa-solemnis/

Additionally, and not a religious work in the strict sense, but worth mentioning here is that the Budapest Festival Orchestra will be at Hill the previous month performing Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto and The Ninth!
http://ums.org/performance/budapest-festival-orchestra/

And for die hards, Beethoven's Ninth will also be performed a couple weeks later by the Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Florestan said:


> The excellent-sound-quality venue, Hill Auditorium, on the campus of the University of Michigan.
> 
> I think it is only subscriptions now and general tickets go on sale August 15 IIRC.
> http://ums.org/performance/beethovens-missa-solemnis/
> 
> Additionally, and not a religious work in the strict sense, but worth mentioning here is that the Budapest Festival Orchestra will be at Hill the previous month performing Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto and The Ninth!
> http://ums.org/performance/budapest-festival-orchestra/
> 
> And for die hards, Beethoven's Ninth will also be performed a couple weeks later by the Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


:Florestan: I just might make my first trip to Michigan next year;  hopefully the Missa won't sell out by the time it opens to general public.


----------



## Xaltotun

JosefinaHW said:


> Thrilled that someone else said Haydn's _The Creation_! *Has anyone seen a live performance of this?*


I saw one last summer. My right ear wasn't hearing much at the time but it was a treat for the left one!

Here's a list of my favourites in sacred music just for the fun of it.

Bach: Mass in b.
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis. Missa in C.
Berlioz: Requiem. Te Deum.
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem.
Braunfels: Te Deum.
Bruckner: Masses 2 and 3. Te Deum.
Cherubini: Requiem in c. Messe Solennelle no 2 in d.
Couperin: Lecons de Tenebres.
Dvorak: Stabat Mater. Requiem. Te Deum. Svata Ludmila oratorio.
Fauré: Requiem.
Franck: Les Beatitudes oratorio.
Gounod: Messe Solennelle de Sainte Cécile.
Haydn: Missa in angustiis and all the other masses too. Die Schöpfung.
Liszt: Christus oratorio. Die Legende von der Heiligen Elisabeth oratorio. Via Crucis. Missa coronationalis. Missa Solemnis "Gran". Cantico del Sol di San Francesco d'Assisi.
Mendelssohn: Elias. Paulus. Symphony 2 "Lobengesang".
Mozart: Requiem.
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli.
Rachmaninov: Vespers.
Schmidt: Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln.
Schubert: Masses 5 and 6.
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri oratorio, if it counts.
Verdi: Requiem.
Victoria: Requiem.
Wagner: Das Liebesmahl der Apostel, if it counts.


----------



## Pugg

Xaltotun said:


> I saw one last summer. My right ear wasn't hearing much at the time but it was a treat for the left one!
> 
> Here's a list of my favourites in sacred music just for the fun of it.
> 
> Bach: Mass in b.
> Beethoven: Missa Solemnis. Missa in C.
> Berlioz: Requiem. Te Deum.
> Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem.
> Braunfels: Te Deum.
> Bruckner: Masses 2 and 3. Te Deum.
> Cherubini: Requiem in c. Messe Solennelle no 2 in d.
> Couperin: Lecons de Tenebres.
> Dvorak: Stabat Mater. Requiem. Te Deum. Svata Ludmila oratorio.
> Fauré: Requiem.
> Franck: Les Beatitudes oratorio.
> Gounod: Messe Solennelle de Sainte Cécile.
> Haydn: Missa in angustiis and all the other masses too. Die Schöpfung.
> Liszt: Christus oratorio. Die Legende von der Heiligen Elisabeth oratorio. Via Crucis. Missa coronationalis. Missa Solemnis "Gran". Cantico del Sol di San Francesco d'Assisi.
> Mendelssohn: Elias. Paulus. Symphony 2 "Lobengesang".
> Mozart: Requiem.
> Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli.
> Rachmaninov: Vespers.
> Schmidt: Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln.
> Schubert: Masses 5 and 6.
> Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri oratorio, if it counts.
> Verdi: Requiem.
> Victoria: Requiem.
> Wagner: Das Liebesmahl der Apostel, if it counts.


Impressive list .:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Xaltotun said:


> I saw one last summer. My right ear wasn't hearing much at the time but it was a treat for the left one!
> 
> Here's a list of my favourites in sacred music just for the fun of it.
> 
> Bach: Mass in b.
> Beethoven: Missa Solemnis. Missa in C.
> Berlioz: Requiem. Te Deum.
> Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem.
> Braunfels: Te Deum.
> Bruckner: Masses 2 and 3. Te Deum.
> Cherubini: Requiem in c. Messe Solennelle no 2 in d.
> Couperin: Lecons de Tenebres.
> Dvorak: Stabat Mater. Requiem. Te Deum. Svata Ludmila oratorio.
> Fauré: Requiem.
> Franck: Les Beatitudes oratorio.
> Gounod: Messe Solennelle de Sainte Cécile.
> Haydn: Missa in angustiis and all the other masses too. Die Schöpfung.
> Liszt: Christus oratorio. Die Legende von der Heiligen Elisabeth oratorio. Via Crucis. Missa coronationalis. Missa Solemnis "Gran". Cantico del Sol di San Francesco d'Assisi.
> Mendelssohn: Elias. Paulus. Symphony 2 "Lobengesang".
> Mozart: Requiem.
> Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli.
> Rachmaninov: Vespers.
> Schmidt: Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln.
> Schubert: Masses 5 and 6.
> Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri oratorio, if it counts.
> Verdi: Requiem.
> Victoria: Requiem.
> Wagner: Das Liebesmahl der Apostel, if it counts.


Glad you included Beethoven's Mass in C. But Brahms' Ein Deutsches Requiem is not really sacred music is it?


----------



## DavidA

Florestan said:


> Glad you included Beethoven's Mass in C. *But Brahms' Ein Deutsches Requiem is not really sacred music is it?*


Well it takes its texts from the Bible!


----------



## Xaltotun

I certainly forgot Mozart's "Coronation" Mass and "Great" Mass in c, both firm favourites. As for Ein Deutsches Requiem, it's obviously not a Mass and also obviously not a Requiem, but according to my understanding it's sacred music for sure. Let's not get into the discussion about the definition of "sacred music" in this thread, though.

Romantic sacred music is my thing, closely followed by sacred music of the Classical period.


----------



## helenora

This one is my favorite now, but like Bach's Messe and Passions, and many other by different composers. But Zelenka' Miserere on Psalm 50 is for every day listening at this time


----------



## simonrp

I'm usually not fond of religious music but Miserere mei, Deus by Gregorio Allegri is by far my favourite piece of religious music.


----------



## Pugg

simonrp said:


> I'm usually not fond of religious music but Miserere mei, Deus by Gregorio Allegri is by far my favourite piece of religious music.


Good choice, welcome on Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I always gave the religious music a nod in passing. I got interested in some of the threads on this forum and found Monteverdi and Rachmaninoff's vespers on my free spotify. Really liked them. So much so that I've started listening to other pieces. Mostly from recommendations here.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Xaltotun said:


> I saw one last summer. My right ear wasn't hearing much at the time but it was a treat for the left one!
> 
> Here's a list of my favourites in sacred music just for the fun of it.
> 
> Bach: Mass in b.
> Beethoven: Missa Solemnis. Missa in C.
> Berlioz: Requiem. Te Deum.
> Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem.
> Braunfels: Te Deum.
> Bruckner: Masses 2 and 3. Te Deum.
> Cherubini: Requiem in c. Messe Solennelle no 2 in d.
> Couperin: Lecons de Tenebres.
> Dvorak: Stabat Mater. Requiem. Te Deum. Svata Ludmila oratorio.
> Fauré: Requiem.
> Franck: Les Beatitudes oratorio.
> Gounod: Messe Solennelle de Sainte Cécile.
> Haydn: Missa in angustiis and all the other masses too. Die Schöpfung.
> Liszt: Christus oratorio. Die Legende von der Heiligen Elisabeth oratorio. Via Crucis. Missa coronationalis. Missa Solemnis "Gran". Cantico del Sol di San Francesco d'Assisi.
> Mendelssohn: Elias. Paulus. Symphony 2 "Lobengesang".
> Mozart: Requiem.
> Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli.
> Rachmaninov: Vespers.
> Schmidt: Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln.
> Schubert: Masses 5 and 6.
> Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri oratorio, if it counts.
> Verdi: Requiem.
> Victoria: Requiem.
> Wagner: Das Liebesmahl der Apostel, if it counts.


:Xaltotun: I missed this post until today. Thanks for the reply (and this list).


----------



## Sina

Normally I hate religious music and don't even bother to explore the musical aspects of such pieces (what a pity I know but I can't help my subconscious mind), but there are few contemporary works I've heard and, musically speaking, loved:
Gyorgy Ligeti's Requiem (1963–65)
Olivier Messiaen's Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum (1964)
Krzysztof Penderecki's Canticum Canticorum Salomonis (1970–73)
Erkki-Sven Tüür's Ante Finem Saeculi (1985)
Arvo Pärt's Miserere (1989-92)
Sofia Gubaidulina's The Canticle of the Sun (1997)


----------



## Pugg

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I always gave the religious music a nod in passing. I got interested in some of the threads on this forum and found Monteverdi and Rachmaninoff's vespers on my free spotify. Really liked them. So much so that I've started listening to other pieces. Mostly from recommendations here.


That's what I like about this site, the variety .


----------



## HarrietPowell

Bach _St Matthew's Passion_- especially the aria "Erbarme Dich" I like Nathalie Stutzmann's rendition the best.


----------



## Pugg

HarrietPowell said:


> Bach _St Matthew's Passion_- especially the aria "Erbarme Dich" I like Nathalie Stutzmann's rendition the best.


You are right about Bach, but a lot of alto's sung /singing that aria beautiful.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I like the Stutzmann rendition too, as well as Magdalena Kozena in the second performance (chronologically last performance) in the Digital Concert Hall.


----------



## helenora

My friend is listening to *Faure Requiem* and well, I've joined too...and I realized that in this requiem there is no *Dies Irae*, that's quite a curious thing, isn't it?


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> My friend is listening to *Faure Requiem* and well, I've joined too...and I realized that in this requiem there is no *Dies Irae*, that's quite a curious thing, isn't it?


Never thought of that, here is some reading in case you want.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Requiem_(Fauré)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Never thought of that, here is some reading in case you want.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Requiem_(Fauré)


yes, I've already checked it....good information


----------



## Guest

What first come to my mind....

Bach Motets
Bach cantata Gottes Zeit is die allerbeste Zeit BWC 106
Bach Matthäus-Passion Leonhardt
Bach Hohe messe Leonhardt
Palestrina Canticum Canticorum Hilliard
Desprez Déploration sur la mort de Johannes Ockeghem Hilliard
John Sheppard Media Vita Tallis Scholars
Taverner Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas Andrew Parrott
Monteverdi Vespro della Beata Vergine Andrew Parrott
Gregorian chant










No Beethoven,no Mozart,Faure,Brahms etc.I consider them ( my opinion) more as concert pieces.
I love the missa Solemnis but not in this list.


----------



## JosefinaHW

helenora said:


> My friend is listening to *Faure Requiem* and well, I've joined too...and I realized that in this requiem there is no *Dies Irae*, that's quite a curious thing, isn't it?


I know we're not supposed to talk about theology in this section of the forum, but in this context.... In my not so humble opinion, Requiems, particularly the _Dies Irae_, are GREAT music, but horrific theology. The most useful or acceptable way of listening to the _Dies Irae_ as theology is as a test or tool to see what you need to work on in your spiritual/personal development--this goes hand-in-hand with Last Judgement art. When you listen to a _Dies Irae_ or look at a Last Judgement, you examine your conscience and ask is there anyone that I can imagine--with even the slightest glee or satisfaction--failing (or even being subject to) such judgement and being condemned to pain, suffering, annhilation. If you answer yes to yourself, well then, you know you have to work on forgiveness, humility, etc., etc.,....

But, again, as music to delight the senses, I love to play many requiems.


----------



## Pugg

​
Unmissable for religious music lovers.


----------



## JosefinaHW

helenora said:


> My friend is listening to *Faure Requiem* and well, I've joined too...and I realized that in this requiem there is no *Dies Irae*, that's quite a curious thing, isn't it?


:Greetings Helenora: I would imagine that you made the connection of my post #37 to your post here. I think that Faure also realized that the _Dies Irae_ as it has been traditionally understood was inappropriate for a funeral mass, so he eliminated it. I'm very glad he had the wisdom and courage to do that.


----------



## helenora

JosefinaHW said:


> :Greetings Helenora: I would imagine that you made the connection of my post #37 to your post here. I think that Faure also realized that the _Dies Irae_ as it has been traditionally understood was inappropriate for a funeral mass, so he eliminated it. I'm very glad he had the wisdom and courage to do that.


yes, I think he followed the initial meaning behind the word "requiem"- rest, repose.


----------



## Bachiana

Josquin Desprez: Missa L'Homme armé sext toni, Agnus Dei, as sung by The Tallis Scholars. Absolutely number 1 for me. It is the music I want to hear in heaven. This is one of the most magical pieces of music ever written, especially the third "Agnus Dei", which begins at about 3:45:


----------



## Charl

I'm not sure if this counts, but Forrest's "Entreat me not to leave you" is one of my favorites. It's the story of Ruth


----------



## Manxfeeder

Charl said:


> I'm not sure if this counts, but Forrest's "Entreat me not to leave you" is one of my favorites. It's the story of Ruth


That's a good one. There aren't enough pieces about Ruth. Have you heard Knut Nystedt? He writes in a similar way.


----------



## Xaltotun

Traverso said:


> What first come to my mind....
> 
> Bach Motets
> Bach cantata Gottes Zeit is die allerbeste Zeit BWC 106
> Bach Matthäus-Passion Leonhardt
> Bach Hohe messe Leonhardt
> Palestrina Canticum Canticorum Hilliard
> Desprez Déploration sur la mort de Johannes Ockeghem Hilliard
> John Sheppard Media Vita Tallis Scholars
> Taverner Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas Andrew Parrott
> Monteverdi Vespro della Beata Vergine Andrew Parrott
> Gregorian chant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Beethoven,no Mozart,Faure,Brahms etc.I consider them ( my opinion) more as concert pieces.
> I love the missa Solemnis but not in this list.


So... the Enlightenment destroyed all religious sentiment from the world, eh? :J


----------



## Woodduck

For me Bach's B-minor Mass is cosmic in its scope and power, and as spiritually rich and comprehensive a musical work as has ever been written or ever will be. In my college years I went out of my way to attend every performance of it in geographical proximity (not hard to find in music-filled New England). One of my my fellow music students liked to call it the "B-minus mass." I'd call it A+++.

My other favorite piece of religious music is Wagner's _Parsifal._ Wagner was actually an atheist, and used religious symbols for his own purposes, but he was dead serious in writing an emotionally probing work about religious hubris, institutional decadence, temptation, depravity, suffering, enlightenment, compassion, and healing, and if you "get" Parsifal you experience it as a journey of the soul. The music runs the gamut from the horrifying to the sublime, and reaches heights of beauty that put to flight all small-minded notions of spirituality as a monopoly of "the true religion" - which is part of the point of the work.

Beyond these, I love Faure's serene lullaby of a requiem, Berlioz's stylized tapestry of one, and Brahms's comfort for life's vicissitudes. And many other things.


----------



## helenora

this is beautiful as well.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> this is beautiful as well.


Learned another thing today, thanks.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Learned another thing today, thanks.


you know how I learned about it from Werner Herzog´s documentaries


----------



## Pawelec

There's a limit of 5 videos per post, so I chose 5 and gave rest as conventional links. My favourites are:

1. W.A. Mozart: _Requiem_ in D minor, K. 626 (preferred completion: R. Levin's)




There's also _Libera me_, which was usually performed after the funeral service, by Sigismund von Neukomm, based on Mozart's material:





2. W.A. Mozart: Mass in C minor, K. 427a (preferred completion: R. Levin's)





3. J.M. Nunes Garcia: _Missa de Mortos_ in D minor, CPM 185





4. J.A. Hasse: Mass in G minor





5. J.S. Bach: _Kyrie eleison_ from Mass in B minor, BWV 232





6. J.S. Bach: _Kommt, ihr Töchter, helft mir klagen_ from St. Matthew's Passion, BWV 244





7. G.B. Pergolesi: _Stabat Mater_ in F minor





8. G. Allegri: _Miserere_ in G minor





9. J.A. Hasse: _Miserere_ in C minor 





10. G.F. Händel / W.A. Mozart: _Der Messias_, KV 572


----------



## Jeremymwilson

Haydn's Seven Last Words

My favorite at the moment.


----------



## Nate Miller

for me it is the Gregorian Hymns. Playing, singing or listening.

but then I'm sort of old fashioned


----------



## hpowders

For me, Beethoven's Missa Solemnis and Verdi Requiem take pride of place. "Theatrically religious" attracts me most.


----------



## Rhinotop

Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Bach: Mass in B minor, Magnificat
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Haydn: Nelson Mass, Schöpfungsmesse
Mozart: Mass in C minor, K. 427
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Te Deum
Verdi: Messa da Requiem
Bruckner: Mass No. 3
Brahms: A German Requiem
Janácek: Glagolitic Mass
Puccini: Missa di Gloria
Gretchaninov: Missa oecumenica
Poulenc: Mass in G major
Duruflé: Requiem
...


----------



## helenora

Poulenc Stabat Mater
Schubert Mass in E flat major
Verdi Missa da Requiem
Bach Messa in B minor and other pieces
Vivaldi Many works
Zelenka Many works
Antoine Brumel all possible


----------



## Bettina

Haydn: The Creation
Bach: Mass in B Minor
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Handel: Messiah
Liszt: Benediction de dieu dans la solitude
Brahms: 11 Chorale Preludes, Op. 122


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Poulenc Stabat Mater
> Schubert Mass in E flat major
> Verdi Missa da Requiem
> Bach Messa in B minor and other pieces
> _Vivaldi Many works_
> Zelenka Many works
> Antoine Brumel all possible


I like the way you are thinking!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I like the way you are thinking!


and I understand why 

this Requiem is really outstanding


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have not read the entire thread yet, but pretty sure nobody else has mentioned this one: Schubert's German Mass. It is a very straightforward, pared-down choral work, but I find its very simplicity to be sublime and beautiful.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Haydn: The Creation
> Bach: Mass in B Minor
> Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
> Handel: Messiah
> Liszt: Benediction de dieu dans la solitude
> Brahms: 11 Chorale Preludes, Op. 122


This is a very fine list and I myself would gladly spend many hours on the clock listening to these great choices.

I have four performances alone of Haydn's the Creation, which for me WAS his greatest creation.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> This is a very fine list and I myself would gladly spend many hours on the clock listening to these great choices.
> 
> I have four performances alone of Haydn's the Creation, *which for me WAS his greatest creation*.


After the Kaiserquartett, you mean  
And if seriously, I agree. I only have one performance though, that of Leonard Bernstein and the Bavarian Orchestra.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> After the Kaiserquartett, you mean
> And if seriously, I agree. I only have one performance though, that of Leonard Bernstein and the Bavarian Orchestra.


 Without the Creation, Haydn wouldn't have been around to write his OP.76 Quartets. Nor would we be here posting to each other. :angel:

After the premiere performance of the Creation, Beethoven knelt and kissed Haydn's hand.

Haydn must have been doing SOMETHING right!!


----------



## PsychoBunny

Years ago I was sitting in a dentists chair, waiting for the nitros to kick in. The tank was being attended by a dental assistant. 

Sort of "out of nowhere", the Pie Jesus from Faure's Requiem started playing on the radio that was tuned to a local station.

I said - really to no one in particular as I was high at that point, "Oh....I love this. I haven't heard it in a while."

The assistant said, "You can understand this?"

"Yes, it's Latin."

There was a couple beats of silence between us and then she said, "Well. I like Christian music."

I sat there a second knowing that no matter what, if I said anything at that point - whatever came out of my mouth was going to make me sound like a jerk.

Thankfully, the dentist walked in and saved me with a subject change.

That is the one time in my life, I was happy to see a dentist.


----------



## Guest

PsychoBunny said:


> Years ago I was sitting in a dentists chair, waiting for the nitros to kick in. The tank was being attended by a dental assistant.
> 
> Sort of "out of nowhere", the Pie Jesus from Faure's Requiem started playing on the radio that was tuned to a local station.
> 
> I said - really to no one in particular as I was high at that point, "Oh....I love this. I haven't heard it in a while."
> 
> The assistant said, "You can understand this?"
> 
> "Yes, it's Latin."
> 
> There was a couple beats of silence between us and then she said, "Well. I like Christian music."
> 
> I sat there a second knowing that no matter what, if I said anything at that point - whatever came out of my mouth was going to make me sound like a jerk.
> 
> Thankfully, the dentist walked in and saved me with a subject change.
> 
> That is the one time in my life, I was happy to see a dentist.


"In Paradisum"


----------



## CMonteverdi

Monteverdi - Vespro della B.V Maria and Selva morale e spirituale
Pergolesi - Stabat Mater
Mozart - Coronation Mass and Great Mass in C Minor, Ave Verum Corpus
J.S. Bach - Magnificat, Mass in B minor, Passions, Cantatas
Rachmaninov - All night vigil
T.L. da Victoria - Tenebrae responsories
Vivaldi - Gloria
Palestrina - Missa Regina Coeli


----------



## hpowders

I enjoy collections for soprano of arias culled from the Bach cantatas.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I enjoy collections for soprano of arias culled from the Bach cantatas.


Me too. Sometimes I'm not in the mood to listen to an entire Bach cantata, with all the chorale sections and recitatives. It's nice to listen to individual arias, some of which sound quite operatic.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Me too. Sometimes I'm not in the mood to listen to an entire Bach cantata, with all the chorale sections and recitatives. It's nice to listen to individual arias, some of which sound quite operatic.


My current favorite CD is by Magdalena Kozena, Simon Rattle's wife. An embarrassment of riches!


----------



## znapschatz

I love religious music, especially choral pieces. Instruments have their welcome place, but to me, the human voice, especially ensemble, is the ultimate spiritual experience in music. Those from the Slavic traditions I find touch me most deeply, but I welcome them all.

Of full bore, all stops out chorus and orchestra, My picks are:

Verdi's *Requiem*, especially in the 1960 Moscow Philharmonic/State Academy Chorus, Dir. Igor Markevich w/ Galena Vishnevskaya version.

Handel's *Messiah*, which my wife and I attempt every year at our Columbus Symphony Orchestra's annual Messiah sing-along (she is an actual singer, me not so much.)

Brahms' *A German Requiem*, any version.


----------



## Katedreamer

Bach's Mass in B minor is simply astounding.


----------



## Chiroptera

Mozart:Requiem/ Hogwood - Academy of Ancient Music
Allegri: Misere/Phillips - The Tallis Scholars


----------



## hpowders

At this time, 

Mozart Mass in C minor

Verdi Requiem (arguably religious)

Beethoven Missa Solemnis (arguably religious)

Haydn The Creation (arguably religious)

Fauré Requiem


----------



## Pugg

I am always coming back to Verdi and Mozart, stunning music.


----------



## Bettina

Some of my current favorites:

Haydn: The Creation

Handel: Messiah

Bach: Mass in B Minor; St. Matthew Passion

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis; slow movement of Op. 132 (not sure if that counts...)

Liszt: Benediction de Dieu dans la solitude

Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas


----------



## jdec

Bettina said:


> slow movement of Op. 132 (not sure if that counts...)


I would count it. A religious experience for me.


----------



## jdec

Mine:

Mozart Great mass in C minor and Requiem. 
Beethoven Missa Solemnis 
Bach Mass in Bm
Verdi Requiem
Brahms German Requiem.


----------



## JamieHoldham

To be specific, I have recently been listening to the Sanctus from Bach's Mass in B Minor, especially this particular recording the violins sound crystal clear and like angels themselves playing...

This piece brings me closer to heaven than any other religious work, by Bach or anyone else;


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Ave verum corpus K. 618.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Laudate Dominum.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg




----------



## JamieHoldham

I have to also add this as well, it deserves a mention since it isn't the usual Bach I listen too, and the more people listen and discover this amazing composer the better I feel:

Andre Campra's Messe De Requiem in D Mol; a hidden gem by a French composer of the middle Baroque era.






*Start video from the beginning if it start's halfway through.*


----------



## Zamoth

I must be forgetting some, but here are mine:

Monteverdi, Vespro della Beata Vergine (I'm left speechless after listening to the Magnificat)
Palestrina, Missa Papae Marcelli
Brahms, Ein Deutsches Requiem
Mozart, Great Mass in C minor (especially the Kyrie!), Requiem
Fauré, Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine
Allegri, Miserere


----------



## Zamoth




----------



## Pugg

Zamoth said:


>


Yes...very profound .


----------



## Phil loves classical

Zamoth said:


> I must be forgetting some, but here are mine:
> 
> Monteverdi, Vespro della Beata Vergine (I'm left speechless after listening to the Magnificat)
> Palestrina, Missa Papae Marcelli
> Brahms, Ein Deutsches Requiem
> Mozart, Great Mass in C minor (especially the Kyrie!), Requiem
> Fauré, Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine
> Allegri, Miserere


Yup, Monteverdi's Vespers has something very special. Pure sound, and drama. Gardener's 2nd version is unbeatable. Someone also mentioned Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms: modern sounding but structurally very tight and expressive, with Boulez. Funny thing is after I heard Stravinsky's own version with CBC orchestra, and Toronto singers I had to return the disc; was too loose and messy. I probably heard every version of Mozart's Requiem, the one that stands out to me is Hickox's version. Tight and powerful, though some critics say it is too fast.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Actus Tragicus_, Vox Luminis



















Prompted by reading:

James Gaines, _Evening in the Palace of Reason: Bach Meets Frederick the Great in the Age of Enlightenment, 2006.

_"...we would be best served to put down this book, get out the score, put on the music, read the words and the music together; and after playing it through several times, consider the power of inspired (as well as rigorously educated and deployed) genius. The _St. Matthew Passion_, the _B-minor Mas_s, the _Brandenburg Concertos_, the cello suites: All of Bach begins here." Pages 94-95

I have been listening to this recording repeatedly and to my ear Gaines is correct: At the age of twenty-two, Bach already had already composed the heart of all the above masterpieces in the _Actus Tragicus.

_It may or may not be true, but if Bach did compose this piece for the funeral of his mother's brother, it warms my heart to think that as he thought of his uncle, he also thought of his mother. He was able to turn such a tragedy in his young life into a source of all his masterpieces.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

I'm new to all this, but here are a few of my favorites so far:

Faure: Requiem
Ligeti: Requiem
Mozart: Requiem
Palestrina: several pieces


----------



## Pugg

NorthernHarrier said:


> I'm new to all this, but here are a few of my favorites so far:
> 
> Faure: Requiem
> Ligeti: Requiem
> Mozart: Requiem
> Palestrina: several pieces


That's a mixed bucnh if I may say so.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Pugg said:


> That's a mixed bucnh if I may say so.


You're right - I am interested in and enjoy a variety of styles, although my exposure to "classical" music as a whole is still very limited. It is a lot of fun to hear music by composers and performers I have heard of but never took the time to hear, until now. I'll never have this many new experiences, and pleasant surprises, in music again.


----------



## helenora

*Vivaldi *- all, *Bach* - almost all ( I listen to his music SOMETIMES ) , *Allegri *Miserere and a relatively recent discovery *Antoine Brumel* Missa et ecce terrae motus


----------



## JSBach85

There are a lot of religious music that fascinate me:

Charpentier - Te Deum - Les Arts Florissants / William Christie
Charpentier - Te Deum - Le Poeme Harmonique / Vincent Dumestre
Lully - Te Deum - Le Poeme Harmonique / Vincent Dumestre
Lully - Te Deum - Le Concert Spirituel / Niquet
Delalande - Te Deum - Les Arts Florissants / William Christie
F.A. Urio - Te Deum - Musica Antiqua Köln / Reinhard Goebel
Handel - Dettingen Te Deum - Academy of Ancient Music / Stephen Layton
Handel - Dettingen Te Deum - The English Concert / Trevor Pinnock
Monteverdi - Vespro della beata vergine - Concerto Italiano / Alessandrini
Monteverdi - Vespro della beata vergine - Ensemble Elyma / Garrido
Monteverdi - Selva Morale & Spirituale - Akademia / Lasserre
Vivaldi - Gloria - Concerto Italiano / Alessandrini
Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri - Netherlands Bach Society / Veldhoven
JS Bach - Magnificat - Ricercar Consort / Pierlot
JS Bach - Magnificat - Netherlands Bach Society / Veldhoven
JS Bach - Magnificat - Bach Collegium Japan / Suzuki
JS Bach - Magnificat - La Chapelle Royale / Herreweghe
JS Bach - Cantatas - Bach Collegium Japan / Suzuki
JS Bach - Cantatas - Collegium Vocale / Herreweghe
JS Bach - Cantatas - La Petite Bande / Kuijken
JS Bach - Matthew Passion - Dunedin Consort & Players / Butt
JS Bach - Matthew Passion - Collegium Vocale / Herreweghe
JS Bach - John Passion - Bach Collegium Japan / Suzuki
JS Bach - John Passion - La Chapelle Rhenane / Haller
JS Bach - John Passion - Polyphony and The Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment / Layton
JS Bach - John Passion - Netherlands Bach Society / Veldhoven
JS Bach - John Passion - Cantus Köln / Junghänel
JS Bach - John Passion - Ricercar Consort / Pierlot
Mozart - Requiem - La Chapelle Royale / Herreweghe
Mozart - Requiem - English Baroque Soloists / Gardiner
Mozart - Requiem - Les Arts Florissants / William Christie
Handel - Messiah - Dunedin Consort & Players / Butt
Handel - Messiah - The English Concert / Trevor Pinnock
Handel - Messiah - The Sixteen / Christophers
Handel - An Ode for St Cecilia's Day - The King's Consort / Robert King
Handel - Joshua - The King's Consort / Robert King
Gabrieli - Music for San Rocco - Gabrieli Consort & Players / McCreesh
Schutz - Kleine Geistliche Konzerte - Weser-Renaissance Bremen / Cordes
Schutz - Geistliche Chor-Music 1648 - Weser-Renaissance Bremen / Cordes
Schutz - Symphoniae Sacrae I - Weser-Renaissance Bremen / Cordes
Schutz - Matthäus-Passion - Akademia / Lasserre
Francesco Feo - Passio secundum Joannem - la Divina Armonia / Ghielmi
Domenico Scarlatti - Stabat Mater - Concerto Italiano / Alessandrini
Alessandro Scarlatti - Stabat Mater - Il Seminario musicale / Lesne
Boccherini - Stabat Mater - Ensemble 415 / Banchini
Graun - Te Deum, Motets - L'Arpa Festante / Naf
Hasse - Requiem - Dresdner Barockorchester / Rademann


----------



## Musica Enchiriadis

In the 20th century : 
*Penderecky, Seven Gates of Jerusalem (Symphony n° 7)*





*Arvo Pärt, Berliner Messe (rev. 1992)*
Elora Festival Orchestra, Elora Singers.

In the 16th century :
*Josquin Desprez, Praeter rerum seriem*
Tallis Scholars

In the 18th century :
*J.S. Bach, Kantate BWV 150 "Nach Dir, Herr, verlanget mich"*
Bach Collegium Japan, Suzuki.


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Judith

You might not see it as religious but we use it at the start of Yom Kippur so I class it as so!

Bruch
Kol Nidre


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> You might not see it as religious but we use it at the start of Yom Kippur so I class it as so!
> 
> Bruch
> Kol Nidre


Frequent used at funeral also.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Missa Solemnis Klemperer

Mozart Great Mass in C minor C. Davis

Handel Messiah Hogwood, C.Davis I

Verdi Requiem Toscanini

Haydn The Creation Pearlman


----------



## Pugg

DeepR said:


>


This is stunning, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marc

Pugg said:


> This is stunning, thanks for sharing.


Here's another one for you : Rachmaninov's setting of the same hymn, part of his _Liturgy of the Holy Johannes Chrysostomus_, opus 31.






Topic duty: I can't make a list of favourite 'religious' pieces, the list would be endless.
Bach is my favourite composer, which automatically means he's also my favourite 'religious' composer.
But, as this thread is proving, there is so much to get mesmerized by, from early medieval chant to contemporary choral works.

Here's one special favourite of mine: Poulenc's setting of _Salve Regina_.


----------



## nbergeron

I don't know if it's my favorite, but lately I've been listening to Gounod's Requiem absolutely loving it. There's a composer who deserves more attention.


----------



## Pugg

nbergeron said:


> I don't know if it's my favorite, but lately I've been listening to Gounod's Requiem absolutely loving it. There's a composer who deserves more attention.


Nice piece, but I think St Cecilia Mass wins by the mile. 
( In popularity)


----------



## lluissineu

DeepR said:


>


There are many interesting things in The Netherlands: beautiful cities, some wonderful orchestras (my favourite one among them-RCO-) and very active and brilliant posters. Thanks DeepR for sharing this piece of music.

If I had been Phillip II of Spain I'd have fought stronger not to lose this province of the empire :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

lluissineu said:


> There are many interesting things in The Netherlands: beautiful cities, some wonderful orchestras (my favourite one among them-RCO-) and very active and brilliant posters. Thanks DeepR for sharing this piece of music.
> 
> If I had been Phillip II of Spain I'd have fought stronger not to lose this province of the empire :tiphat:


Good that our and your royals are so close nowadays. :angel:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> Good that our and your royals are so close nowadays. :angel:


They always were. They've been inter-breeding for centuries


----------



## SoleilCouchant

I really like Gounod.... "Judex" from _Mors et Vita_, so beautiful. ( Even "Le ciel à visité la terre"....brings me this peaceful feeling).

And I adore his "O Divin Redempteur..." /Oh Divine Redeemer (aka "Repentir").. the lyrics, sentiment with the music... sometimes even makes me want to cry. I guess when I sing it myself (as an amateur), I just feel the sentiment, and, depending on my mood, might even choke up. Esp when it gets to the main refrain part... that Catholic guilt, but the beautiful aching sincerity in it...

For something completely different, Verdi's "Dies Irae"...I mean, come on... (if that counts here?)


----------



## Pugg

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> They always were. They've been inter-breeding for centuries


Some things one doesn't want knowing.


----------



## znapschatz

hpowders said:


> Beethoven Missa Solemnis Klemperer
> 
> Mozart Great Mass in C minor C. Davis
> 
> Handel Messiah Hogwood, C.Davis I
> 
> Verdi Requiem Toscanini
> 
> Haydn The Creation Pearlman


Pretty much my list, as well. However, although I admire the Toscanini, for the Verdi I prefer the Markevich recording with Galena Vishnevskaya, Nina Isakova, Vladimir Ivanovsky and Ivan Petrov, Moscow Phil and State Academic Chorus. I just love the Russian verve on this version.


----------



## Forss

Bruckner was really a saint, I think, and _so_ I'd prefer any of his sacred music-especially his third Mass in F minor.


----------



## Pugg

Forss said:


> Bruckner was really a saint, I think, and _so_ I'd prefer any of his sacred music-especially his third Mass in F minor.


Wild guess....Eugen Jochum on DG?


----------



## hpowders

In real time:

Beethoven's Missa Solemnis

Haydn's The Creation

Mozart Great Mass in C minor


----------



## znapschatz

Has there been mention of Brahms' *A German Requiem*? I would add that to my list. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> Has there been mention of Brahms' *A German Requiem*? I would add that to my list. It is one of my favorites.


The male chorus and the Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit for soprano solo, sublime.


----------



## jdec

jdec said:


> Mine:
> 
> Mozart Great mass in C minor and Requiem.
> Beethoven Missa Solemnis
> Bach Mass in Bm
> Verdi Requiem
> Brahms German Requiem.


Half a year later I stick to my above list (and will do so for many years to come).


----------



## Pugg

Verdi: Requiem, Reiner, who else.

Vivaldi Gloria / Muti.

Mozart/ Requiem / Bohm


----------



## AfterHours

1. Mass in B Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1749) 
2. Requiem - Guisseppe Verdi (1874)
3. A Love Supreme - John Coltrane (1964)
4. Ascension - John Coltrane (1965) 
5. Glagolitic Mass - Leos Janacek (1926) 
6. Missa Solemnis – Ludwig van Beethoven (1823) 
7. Messiah - George Frideric Handel (1741)
8. St Matthew Passion - Johann Sebastian Bach (1727)
9. Ein Deutsches Requiem - Johannes Brahms (1868) 
10. Grande Messe des morts - Hector Berlioz (1837)


----------



## znapschatz

AfterHours said:


> 1. Mass in B Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1749)
> 2. Requiem - Guisseppe Verdi (1874)
> 3. *A Love Supreme *- John Coltrane (1964)
> 4. *Ascension* - John Coltrane (1965)
> 5. Glagolitic Mass - Leos Janacek (1926)
> 6. Missa Solemnis - Ludwig van Beethoven (1823)
> 7. Messiah - George Frideric Handel (1741)
> 8. St Matthew Passion - Johann Sebastian Bach (1727)
> 9. Ein Deutsches Requiem - Johannes Brahms (1868)
> 10. Grande Messe des morts - Hector Berlioz (1837)


Bless you for mentioning. I always thought these were spiritual in nature.


----------



## AfterHours

znapschatz said:


> Bless you for mentioning. I always thought these were spiritual in nature.


No problem! I try to account for those that are the most deserving, and Coltrane's two masterpieces have rarely been matched for their spiritual conviction and emotional outpouring.


----------



## Tallisman

Faure's Requiem
Haydn's Lord Nelson Mass
Spem in Alium

Any of Gesualdo's Madrigals. Check them out... seriously... stretching the boundaries of tonality in the 16th century.


----------



## Phil loves classical

1. Monteverdi's Vespers - Gardiner's 2nd version
2. Bach's St. Matthew Passion - Klemperer
3. Haydn - Nelson Mass - Gardiner
4. Faure - Requiem - Matthew Best
5. Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms - Boulez
6. Des Pres - Missa Pange Lingua - Tallis Scholars
7. Bach's Cantata BWV 140 - Gardiner
8. Haydn - Harmoniemesse - Hill
9. Berlioz - Messe des Morts - Munch 
10. Mozart's Mass in C Minor - Neumann
11. Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli - Ratzinger
12. Penderecki's St. Luke's Passion - Wit
13. Mozart's Requiem - Hickox
14. Janacek's Slavonic Mass - Ancerl
15. Beethoven's Missa Solemnis - Karajan
16. Haydn's the Creation - Spering
17. Bach's Mass in B minor - Richter
18. Verdi's Requiem - Serafin
19. Britten's War Requiem - Britten
20. Durufle's Requiem - Legrand


----------



## Clayton

Xaltotun said:


> I saw one last summer. My right ear wasn't hearing much at the time but it was a treat for the left one!
> ...


:lol:

hate to sound like I'm laughing at someone's suffering but that's so funny!

(tardy response but not visited forum for over a year)


----------



## Clayton

Nice thread with some really nice choices/suggestions here. I'm going to have to visit the record store and hide the credit card bills again from the wife.


----------



## wkasimer

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned two of my favorites: Dvorak's Requiem and Stabat Mater. Both are magnificent works, neither performed very often, at least not in the USA.


----------



## Pugg

wkasimer said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned two of my favorites: Dvorak's Requiem and Stabat Mater. Both are magnificent works, neither performed very often, at least not in the USA.


Great works, which recordings do you prefer?


----------



## wkasimer

Pugg said:


> Great works, which recordings do you prefer?


Both the Dvorak Requiem and Stabat Mater have done pretty well on disc. Neither has a perfect recording, but some come pretty close. Kubelik's Stabat Mater has terrific soloists, but isn't particularly well recorded, alas. The late Jiri Belohlavek recorded the Stabat Mater three times, two with the Czech PO, and all are excellent - in fact, I believe that the third one was his last recording, issued in the past few weeks. Rilling's recording of the Stabat Mater is also very well performed and well recorded. But if I had to choose, I'd probably stick with the recordings, of both works, by Zdenek Macal and Wolfgang Sawallisch. I'd stay away from Shaw (well performed, but interpretively a nonstarter). I didn't care for Harnoncourt's Stabat Mater, but I can't recall exactly why.


----------



## Xaltotun

wkasimer said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned two of my favorites: Dvorak's Requiem and Stabat Mater. Both are magnificent works, neither performed very often, at least not in the USA.


I've mentioned them in my list, glad to see you mentioning them too, they're really top picks that can stand against anyone. I like Ancerl's recording of the Requiem and Sinopoli's of the Stabat Mater.


----------



## Baccouri

Mozart: Requiem (espacially confutatis and lacrimosa)


----------



## DeepR

Pavel G. Chesnokov - To Thee We Sing, Op.27 No.6
St. Petersburg Chamber Choir with Basso Profondo Vladimir Pasjukov.






It's unreal, that bass seems a little boosted in this recording/video... either way, amazing music and singing.


----------



## ICHTHUS

My very favorites are:
1. Brahms....German Requiem
2. Handel.....Messiah
3. Verdi........Requiem
4. Mozart......Requiem
5. Gounod.....St. Cecile Mass (Kyrie, Gloria, and Sanctus)
6. Schubert.....Sanctus
7. Allegri.......Miserere mei
8. Barber.......Agnus Dei


----------



## haziz

None........................................


----------



## Pugg

M.Haydn: Requiem in do minore (1771)


----------



## melodiousmonkey




----------



## steph01

Monteverdi's 1610 Vespers. Composed in Venice at the end of the silk road, a city full of merchants from Asia and Africa you can clearly hear the influence of Islamic music in the vocal parts. Plus the trumpets are the best


----------



## cougarjuno

Bach -- Magnificat
Poulenc -- Gloria
Monteverdi -- Vespers
Walton -- Belshazzar's Feast


----------



## archimago

cougarjuno said:


> Poulenc -- Gloria


I came here to post this very work. Glad someone beat me to it. It's utterly delightful.


----------



## leonsm

For now:

J. S. Bach - Mass in B minor
J. S. Bach - St. Matthew Passion
J. S. Bach - St. John Passion
Bruckner - Mass nº 1 in D minor
Dvorak - Requiem
Dvorak - Stabat Mater
Vivaldi - Stabat Mater
Penderecki - Credo


----------



## AfterHours

1. Mass in B Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1749) 
2. Requiem - Guisseppe Verdi (1874) 
3. Glagolitic Mass - Leos Janacek (1926)
4. Messiah - George Frideric Handel (1741) 
5. St. Matthew Passion - Johann Sebastian Bach (1727) 
6. Missa Solemnis – Ludwig van Beethoven (1823)
7. Ein Deutsches Requiem - Johannes Brahms (1868) 
8. Grande Messe des morts - Hector Berlioz (1837)
9. Requiem Mass in D minor - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1791) 
10. Polish Requiem - Krzysztof Penderecki (1983; revised multiple times until 2005)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Updated List

1. Victoria - Requiem - Tallis Scholars
2. Monteverdi's Vespers - Gardiner's 2nd version
3. Gesualdo - Tenebrae Responsorium- Hilliard Ensemble
4. Bach's St. Matthew Passion - Klemperer
5. Haydn - Nelson Mass - Gardiner
6. Faure - Requiem - Matthew Best
7. Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms - Boulez
9. Penderecki's St. Luke's Passion - Wit
9. Mozart - Mass in C Minor - Neumann
10. Rihm - Deus Passus


----------



## Boston Charlie

Apart from Bach, whose religious works transcend all time and space: my favorites are Rachmaninoff's "Vespers/All Night Vigil" and the choral works of Orlando Gibbons. 

For Bach, I prefer Masaaki Suzuki and friends (Suzuki's reading of the "St. John Passion" is outstanding). For Gibbons, there is the King's Choir or the St. John's Choir. There are many fine recordings of the Rachmaninoff, among them are the wonderful recordings by the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, the Latvian Radio Choir and Robert Shaw.


----------



## Ariasexta

So hard to say, if have to, JS Bach`s motet, Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied,

di Lasso;Lagrime di San Pietro

etc and a lot that I can not come up for they congest my brain..


----------



## DavidA

I have lots. But if there's one piece for a desert island it would be Handel's Messiah. Combines the spiritual and musical perfectly.


----------

